# DirectX error - "Spooge driver not found"



## hpkns480 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm trying to help my grandson intall "Dawn of War" on his PC. He's running WIN98SE. The DirectX Diagnostics show everything is runing OK. We just updated the DirectX 9.0 files. When he tries to run the game he gets an error: "Spooge driver not found". Can anybody help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

What type of graphics card does he have?

The minimum requirement for this game is "DirectX 9.0b compatible AGP video card with Hardware Transform and Lighting with 32MB of Video RAM", and the recommended card for smooth gameplay is "nVidia GeForce 3 or ATI Radeon 8500 or equivalent with 64 MB of Video RAM"


----------

